
The most amazing natural arrow in neg space – photo is Not edited - andrewfromx
https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/12418910_10103716194877567_4797997363792666329_o.jpg
======
andrewfromx
you see the arrow right side center? It's like the fedex logo. it's amazing
and occurred in real life, no image editing.

